# Buying a porta-potty in stead of renting



## RocketScott (Sep 25, 2012)

Most of the jobs I've been on have a rented sanican/ porta potty/ honey bucket but I know a coupe of GCs that bought there own.

Roofing companies that do reroofs have them on trailers since they aren't on any one job for very long.

I'm wondering if it would be worth it for me to buy one. They are around $700 depending on the model. Rentals are around $100/month. I haven't called around to see how much it would cost to get it serviced if I buy one.

The job I'm getting ready to start will last for several months and it's pretty much just going to be me. I can't imagine the pumper would need to come by very often. 

Anyone gone the purchase route or does everyone just rent?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

What about the cost of transporting it to and from the job site? A trailer... license tags and insurance. Labor costs.

And if it gets trashed by vandals?
Or knocked over in a windstorm when it's full of?....... well........


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

What to do with all the poop!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dip it out with buckets and take it home, duh. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

What's the going rate in Tacoma? In these parts it's 190/mo with weekly clean outs. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

The ONLY reason I'd ever buy a portable chitter is to put it in a really busy area and cut out the toilet part just to watch the confusion or shame when people come out.


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

That's why I like working out of a van. A 5 gallon bucket works just fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

RickP said:


> That's why I like working out of a van. A 5 gallon bucket works just fine.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

So your break even on the purchase only is 7 months... 7 months of dealing with it is chasing pennies... 

Always good to look at your business to find areas where you leak money that can be plugged to increase profit with the same money you're pulling in, but by the time you factor in the transportation, maintenance and associated PITA factor, even with charging the customer for the service, it's more likely it would be a net negative...

Besides who wants to associate their business name with a PP?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## RocketScott (Sep 25, 2012)

dave_dj1 said:


> What's the going rate in Tacoma? In these parts it's 190/mo with weekly clean outs. Well worth it in my opinion.


So in a year you spend $2,280. Purchasing one for $700 and then paying once a month to have it pumped should work out to be quite a bit less. They are designed for 10 people for a 40 hour work week so pumping it once a month seems reasonable if there are only one or two guys using it. 




480sparky said:


> What about the cost of transporting it to and from the job site? A trailer... license tags and insurance. Labor costs.
> 
> And if it gets trashed by vandals?
> Or knocked over in a windstorm when it's full of?....... well........


I gotta put tags on it and insure it too?

JK- I already have the means to move it around. They do get vandalized every once in a while. Locking them and keeping them out of sight seems to help.

I should ask the roofers what they do. They have them on trailers and move with the crews. Not sure if they drive them by a pump out or if the poo truck comes to them.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I though about it once, for 5 seconds. 
But then I thought about having to deal with the $h!t....no thanks.

All I have to do is text my poo guy, and a pot magically appears wherever I tell him. Then another text makes it dissappear. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketScott (Sep 25, 2012)

KAP said:


> So your break even on the purchase only is 7 months... 7 months of dealing with it is chasing pennies...
> 
> Always good to look at your business to find areas where you leak money that can be plugged to increase profit with the same money you're pulling in, but by the time you factor in the transportation, maintenance and associated PITA factor, even with charging the customer for the service, it's more likely it would be a net negative...
> 
> Besides who wants to associate their business name with a PP?... :whistling :laughing:



I get that. That's why I'm asking here to see if anyone else has done the math.

I used to rent a generator if I had to frame a house that didn't have temp power yet. After a few times I finally just went and bought one but still billed the GC the rental rate, $200/week plus gas. It's been paid for several times over at this point. It's one more thing to maintain but it's not that bad. Plus I don't have to pick it up and drop it off or deal with some beat up POS.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

RocketScott said:


> I get that. That's why I'm asking here to see if anyone else has done the math.
> 
> I used to rent a generator if I had to frame a house that didn't have temp power yet. After a few times I finally just went and bought one but still billed the GC the rental rate, $200/week plus gas. It's been paid for several times over at this point. It's one more thing to maintain but it's not that bad. Plus I don't have to pick it up and drop it off or deal with some beat up POS.


You can justify any expense that way, but what you might want to consider asking yourself is if the time you spend on it is really worth it just as it relates to your hourly rate... IOW, is it important enough to include in your core business for the time/effort you'll spend on it...

Only you can answer that, but just be careful you don't get off mission here... the idea of finding areas where you leak money that can be plugged to increase profit with the same money you're pulling in is that you fix it through process improvement to realize an ongoing increase in profit, not ADD to the mix that takes time away from your operation... 

Your generator works, and pays for itself, because it was a one-off purchase that you can charge for, has little maintenance, and doesn't take up management time...

But again, only you can answer if it's worth it to you... who knows, maybe you're finding yourself in the middle of a transition to a rental company... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

if you don't pump them weekly the stench will kill you....:whistling

i don't get how you operate.

you alone on a job for several months????...wtf...

hire a crew and whip that puppy out make some coin & move on to the next one....:thumbsup:

i have found that if you try and lock one up it will get vandalized even worse. porta potty guys asked that we quit locking it up at night.

last thing you would need on a job is a stench from a chitter....

if you don't think it's an issue try not flushing your toilet at home for a day or so....:laughing:


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Owning the actual outhouse lowers your cost per use, but does YOUR labor work at a cheaper per hour rate then the full-time Poop handlers do?(I made a # 2 Pun.....) labors cost 2x what the turd herders get paid.... NO, it isn't fair....

But, in a rural area, some farmers do moonlight, sucking you know what... with their barn yard equipment.

A very well run, upper end multi-generation home GC, used to set a toilet ASAP on a basement floor fitting with a shower curtain and buckets to flush same...as soon as the water meter was installed, a high quality hose was added, 

The throne replaced by the home owners at punch list time....

NO turd handling! no labor lost to # 2 road trips

The greatest upside to a company bano, is they are generally MUCH cleaner....

If a 3 dollar a day crapper is breaking your profit margin, YOU NEED IMMEDIATE business help with your profit engine/ business model.:devil:

Of course, with your own outhouse(s), who could say U don't know your Sh#t?........moaning.....


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

sounds expensive 
I can rent one for a year for $150
then have it pumped and moved to next job for $25!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> if you don't pump them weekly the stench will kill you....:whistling
> 
> i don't get how you operate.
> 
> ...


It's not that rare for me to work on the same project for a couple months.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I think there should be an app that locates all the porta johns in the area.

I very rarely need to go #2 during the day.

#1 is taken care of at hardware stores, SW, or a 32 oz. plastic bottle in the back of the van.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> It's not that rare for me to work on the same project for a couple months.


by yourself?

if so WHY???


----------



## RocketScott (Sep 25, 2012)

Everyone's situation and business model is different. I didn't ask the question so you guys could pick mine apart.

Paying for a crapper is not even close to breaking my budget. I just don't like renting, it just feels like throwing money...wait for it... down the toilet. I don't even like financing stuff.

I'm looking at it from the perspective of the generator example I posted. It actually makes me money when I use it, thousands over the years.

Normally I frame for GCs that take care of the crapper. I have a house project coming up that will take several months and I'll be doing most of the work myself. The crapper seemed like a good line item to review.



Donohue Const said:


> sounds expensive
> I can rent one for a year for $150
> then have it pumped and moved to next job for $25!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That sounds absurdly cheap. Not saying it can't be true but the other poster that mentioned price is north of $2k in a year.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

griz said:


> by yourself?
> 
> if so WHY???


Even with a crew, a new house or sizable addition could take months. :thumbsup:


Edit: Depends on how much you do in house I guess.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

RocketScott said:


> I get that. That's why I'm asking here to see if anyone else has done the math.
> 
> I used to rent a generator if I had to frame a house that didn't have temp power yet. After a few times I finally just went and bought one but still billed the GC the rental rate, $200/week plus gas. It's been paid for several times over at this point. It's one more thing to maintain but it's not that bad. Plus I don't have to pick it up and drop it off or deal with some beat up POS.


Generator, yeah. It's like a Roto-hammer. Gotta own your own. 

Don't think it works out in the $#itter world, because of the upkeep, i.e., pumping. And it's not that much to hire a company that does iot full time.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

$80/Mo including weekly cleaning and tp/sanitizer. 

They move them. They clean them. They pick them up when the wind/criminals knock them over. They come when I call. I don’t have to be there to set it up or get it taken down. 

Works for us.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

For one person what about a portable cassette type porta potty? Think like a mini RV type. Take the cassette home routinely and dump it in the toilet. Add some blue stuff in if it will be left for more than a day. Less than $150. Thetford is one brand, but there are others.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

griz said:


> by yourself?
> 
> if so WHY???


I do it all the time too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

For one person, just tinkle on the tree out back.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> I do it all the time too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk



Ok, i give.....

Some of you guys seem to enjoy working by yourselves....

I dont get it....

But good luck to all of you....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It will be a cold day in hell when I start hauling s*^t around on the back of the truck.
If you working on the job which lasts 1-8 month you can easily lose $90 a month for a porter john, not to mention if the customer cannot provide with an access to the bathroom, they know they have to pay for a portable one.

I have yet in over 30 years in business met a contractor with his own porta john, you have to be out of your f'ing mind to even consider busing one and hauling around with you :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

griz said:


> Ok, i give.....
> 
> Some of you guys seem to enjoy working by yourselves....
> 
> ...


I'm never going to get rich as a 2 person company. But I enjoy being creative & getting my hands dirty. Managing people & projects, you won't get to hone the same skills I do. You might complete larger projects in a more timely manner & make more money than I do, but you won't get the reward of knowing you build that, with your own hand & skills.

Different strokes, for different folks.



That said, It drives me nuts to be on the same project for more than 2 weeks straight. That's what I like about the floor business. 2-5 days, in & out, wham bam, thank ya maam, give me my check so I can move on to the next one.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

About 25 year ago, transitioning between being a const hand, to running my own company, I took a stint in the rental yard. Spent the first 6 month as the turd wrangler running the pumper truck sucking chit. Gave me a real appreciation for what I do today. 


We'd put toilets on everything from job sites, to fancy weddings to outdoor events. One such event, a flea market, the owner didn't put near enough toilets out. I opened that door to put the wand in & was greeted by a sight I'll never forget. Let's just say, the last guy to crap, had to do it standing up. Never before, or after seen one that full.


Thankfully the counterman took another job about 6 months into my working there so I got promoted off the turd truck to answering phones & checking out equipment.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

RocketScott said:


> Everyone's situation and business model is different. I didn't ask the question so you guys could pick mine apart.
> 
> Paying for a crapper is not even close to breaking my budget. I just don't like renting, it just feels like throwing money...wait for it... down the toilet. I don't even like financing stuff.
> 
> ...


I am considering this route again, because I hate renting anything. 

In my area, it costs $180 to have a pot set on a job. Another $100 to pick it up. Bi monthly service is $180 a month, every week is like $300. 

Now, to get one serviced, flushed with chemicals and all, is $35, if you own your own. 

My area is probably a little higher due to the oil field activity, but it is what it is. 

I am thinking about building my own trash trailer, or two of them, and then we pull them by the service company to get them flushed when we empty the trailer. I hate renting roll-offs as bad as porta johns when we are not doing a lot of demo. Meaning I don't want to spot a 30 yard roll off for simply job site trash. https://www.sanktrailers.com/Specialty-Trailers.html

Most oil field companies do this, with two porta pots on the trailer. They do not tip, or get stolen. I have seen them use a large holding tank underneath to keep them cleaner also. 

I would mount one on a trailer, so it is a hook and pull deal. 

Some of us see things differently then others. In 5 years time, you could make yourself a lot of money back, especially if you charge the job for the toilet. And we do.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> by yourself?
> 
> if so WHY???


Yep by myself.

There's a circle of friends I got in with. I build one thing for one and the next wants the same thing but one step better. Theyre always trying to out spend the blast one. Keeps me busy and them happy. I don't want help, I don't manage people well at all and have no desire to learn. 

If I got help I would have to get more work. If I had to get more work I wouldn't be as involved in the design and woodworking. If I wasn't as involved in the design and woodworking I wouldn't be doing what I love. I make a living but won't get rich and Im okay with that because of the freedoms owning my own company afford me.

Most important to me is I get to take time off to be a chaperone on a field trip, I get to decide to randomly take my kids fishing, I get to spend a lot of time with my wife and kids while working... Sure I could get things done faster but right now I have work through the end of the year, I like that security.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> For one person what about a portable cassette type porta potty? Think like a mini RV type. Take the cassette home routinely and dump it in the toilet. Add some blue stuff in if it will be left for more than a day. Less than $150. Thetford is one brand, but there are others.


This sounds like the best option for one person. Lots of different styles - just pick the one that works best for your situation. 

https://mountainsforeverybody.com/best-portable-toilets-for-camping

Much easier to store and transport between uses than a full size porta- potty.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

This thread makes me thankful I'm almost always work in locations that have indoor plumbing.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Yep by myself.
> 
> There's a circle of friends I got in with. I build one thing for one and the next wants the same thing but one step better. Theyre always trying to out spend the blast one. Keeps me busy and them happy. I don't want help, I don't manage people well at all and have no desire to learn.
> 
> ...


I hear THAT !


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> Ok, i give.....
> 
> Some of you guys seem to enjoy working by yourselves....
> 
> ...


By myself, or running subs. Employees are my achilles heel.

Subs are like trainable employees.

Employees are like - well never mind.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

RocketScott said:


> Everyone's situation and business model is different. I didn't ask the question so you guys could pick mine apart.
> 
> Paying for a crapper is not even close to breaking my budget. I just don't like renting, it just feels like throwing money...wait for it... down the toilet. I don't even like financing stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get the generator example.

Time is money. How much are you paying yourself to empty that thing?

If I were an employee, a well-skilled employee - would you expect me to be given the job of dealing with that thing?

I ask, because I'm damned good at whatever I do. But: you tell me I gotta deal with the porta-crapper, I'm gone...

And I don't give a fck how much you are paying me.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I think some of you are missing the larger picture: 

I charge my clients to have a porta john on the job site. Now, there are some jobs that we do not have that charge built in, and rather then hassle about setting one for a few weeks, it is easier to own the john and simply pull it to the place that will service it. In a few years time, you can do the math. It has a return.


----------



## RocketScott (Sep 25, 2012)

I think all you guys that are saying time is money or that this is a hassle are overestimating what is involved with this.

I won't be moving it often. The pump truck will still come out and clean it, or I put it on my trailer and take it to them after a job is done. Seems pretty minimal to me.

I also have a boom truck. I can put it anywhere within a 63' radius of where I set up. Want a better view while you take a dump? I can put it on the roof. Might not want to do that in a strong wind though...

Some people get it:



Joasis said:


> I would mount one on a trailer, so it is a hook and pull deal.
> 
> Some of us see things differently then others. In 5 years time, you could make yourself a lot of money back, especially if you charge the job for the toilet. And we do.


For what you do that makes total sense. That's what I've seen the roofing companies do although they usually have dump trailers for the debris and another trailer for tools, supplies, and the crapper. Pretty slick to have it all together.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey, if the numbers work, the numbers work.
So why did we waste our time with this thread. Looks like its already figured out.

(shrugs)




Joasis said:


> I think some of you are missing the larger picture:
> 
> I charge my clients to have a porta john on the job site. Now, there are some jobs that we do not have that charge built in, and rather then hassle about setting one for a few weeks, it is easier to own the john and simply pull it to the place that will service it. In a few years time, you can do the math. It has a return.





RocketScott said:


> I think all you guys that are saying time is money or that this is a hassle are overestimating what is involved with this.
> 
> I won't be moving it often. The pump truck will still come out and clean it, or I put it on my trailer and take it to them after a job is done. Seems pretty minimal to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

RocketScott said:


> I guess those roofers driving around with them on trailers are idiots?
> 
> That company that was posted earlier in the thread that makes the trailers are fools too?
> 
> ...


I get it man. Dealing with these bastards when you think you got gold can be a real mother ****er. Maybe you do. The truth is, the majority of us don't want anything to do with turd burglaring and haven't even run the numbers, because they aren't even close to high enough on a small scale.

It seems like stepping over dollars to pick up dimes to me but if you got a plan and this is part of it, do it. If I have to pay an extra grand a year to not have to worry about poop I'm all for it, where do I sign. Lulls, fork trucks, cranes, gennys, all cost a lot of money to rent and you have to have someone who knows how to run them which cost more money. If you're skilled in those areas it makes sense. The best **** sucker, really isn't that much better than the worst.

Unless you wanna be the #1 in the #2 business it doesn't seem like a money maker and at the very least, is worth the money not to have to do it.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> pervert


Well....


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the conversation went down the ****ter because that's how bad of an idea most of us think it is.

It's nothing against you personally but it's not how you make money. You make money by building stuff, theres a lot of other things to keep in house before you start supplying your own cans.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Back to it, as I have said in other threads, if I was back to a one man band, meaning I was physically present on the job every day, or doing short jobs where the job site trailer was with me every day, I would buy a V nose trailer and absolutely install an RV style toilet and tank. It would be easy to work out the plumbing and tank, plus fresh water tank, and it would be as clean as you keep it. And, there is not anyone who isn't close to a station to dump one, or make a hook up at your home to hit the sewer with. 

An added benefit would be never having to smell a porta crapper again. Never having to feel like you are afraid to even stand in one for the germs and filth around one. Unless you are the first user after service, they tend to be nasty, anyway you look at it. 

You get to stock it with good TP instead of the commercial John Wayne wipe, that can be used for sandpaper.

Now Rocketscott, don't be so sensitive. This is a group of contractors, not a safe space with kleenex. I think the conversation deserves good input, and I gave you mine, and I was about the only one who saw it your way. That said, I think you were really looking for guys who already own the crapper and determine what a hassle it really is. 

The place that services them close to me is 18 miles away, 4 miles from the dump. It would make sense for me, and trailer mounting is the only way because I AM NOT HANDLING A CRAPPER, OR MANHANDLING ONE, OR TAKING ANY CHANCES THAT ONE WILL TURN OVER. We have a lot of high winds, here, and it is rare to get through a job without the crapper being blown over. So.....trailer mounted, pull it to the service place every time we take the trash away. 

I am thinking that $100 a week is probably a number to use if you combine both on one unit for a client charge. Cheaper then a roll off unless you really need the capacity.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Didn't bother to read all the posts.......just not very intriguing of a subject. Will throw this out as a way we have skinned the cat more than once. Had a porta potty dropped before construction,had sewer hooked up as fast as possible,made temp enclosure,mounted toilet to sewer pipe and issued solved. Paid the rental for a month or so,then,just filled flush box with a bucket. Had the best of both worlds,no monthly fee and the "luxury" of a flush toilet.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

This tread explain me why when back than I worked for framing subs I had to use dixies that are almost full of sh. Company would buy it but save money at cleaning it only once per month. Ah beautiful memories of my life.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have thought more then once about building a true, portable restroom, with running water (from a tank, or hose on site), and a holding tank. And make it MANDATORY that it would be cleaned each and every day, end of day, before anyone leaves the job. 

There are commercial units that can be had, but high. I know larger contractors that build out a restroom in a shipping container. Use a pump to lift into a holding tank. The other end of the container is on site tool storage. 

Nothing, IMO, is worse then an outhouse, or crapper filled to the rim, and in the summer heat, especially.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

The 7 double one close to me just redid the ADA parking space in front of the store, the contractor had separate his and hers johnnie's and a hand wash station that also had a eye wash built in never seen either one before.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You mean on these multi-million dollar institutional jobs you supervise, you're in and out in a couple weeks to a month?  :laughing:





griz said:


> no absolutely not...try 1-2 years....
> 
> 
> 
> been on a couple of customs that went 18 months




That's why you had others helping. This isn't complicated! :laughing: 




Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

RocketScott said:


> I guess those roofers driving around with them on trailers are idiots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually roofers caring their Porta Johns makes perfect sense to me because usually they are only on a job for a day, two or three. 

I have priced it out here and it’s $100 for the month but if you only need it for a couple day job it’s about the same so they would need probably three different Porta Johns a week since their jobs last a couple days. It makes more sense to have one Porta John and bring it from job to job as opposed to paying a company to deliver one every job

Now if you are on a remodel or new build that is going to take a month then it makes more sense to pay a company to bring it to the job and they will service it provided you will be there for a few weeks or more 

I only do small jobs and rarely have a project lasting more than a week so I have considered having my own portajohn or a rv type portable toilet since I currently just use the bushes method or run to the gas station if necessary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

What do you do with all the blue poop?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I kid you not. A friend of mine is having a backyard party this weekend,there will be 220 guests attending. She rented one of these puppies,comes with flush toilets,running water,air conditioning and music.

Price tag.....$ 3,000 for one night.


http://onsiteco.com/luxury-restroom-trailers/


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

fjn said:


> I kid you not. A friend of mine is having a backyard party this weekend,there will be 220 guests attending. She rented one of these puppies,comes with flush toilets,running water,air conditioning and music.
> 
> Price tag.....$ 3,000 for one night.
> 
> ...


3 grand!! :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> 3 grand!! :laughing:





I hear you ! A bunch of money,however, she feels it is cheaper than destroying her septic field.:thumbup:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

fjn said:


> I hear you ! A bunch of money,however, she feels it is cheaper than destroying her septic field.:thumbup:


Chilli cook-off? haha


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> I kid you not. A friend of mine is having a backyard party this weekend,there will be 220 guests attending. She rented one of these puppies,comes with flush toilets,running water,air conditioning and music.
> 
> Price tag.....$ 3,000 for one night.
> 
> ...


A freshly pumped septic and a cleaning crew would have cost much less... :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

KAP said:


> A freshly pumped septic and a cleaning crew would have cost much less... :laughing:




I hear you on that point. There are a few other factors. She has a very small powder room on first floor + two huge full baths on second. The traffic flow would not be ideal.But I agree three grand is a bunch of dough for a porta potty. Will report back next week on how it plays out.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Well,went to the party Saturday. The "deluxe" porta potty was just that,three stalls,red and green lights by each door,air conditioning,flush toilets,running water. For three grand it better be.:laughing:


----------

